# help managing my FreeBSD hard drive slice



## TroN-0074 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi FreeBSD community.

I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.2 on a hard drive slice of 14 GB. After OS installation I installed KDE, Firefox, and Thunderbird. For some reason when I log in with my user account the system sends me a message that my home directory is full and I really haven't even saved any document or done any type of work yet.

I noticed my home directory is mounting /usr/home.

So my question is how the layout of my file system should be? And how can I have my home directory mounting more like /home without having to re-install the OS.

I will appreciate all your advices. 

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2011)

14GB will fill up pretty quickly. Especially with KDE installed, which is quite big.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 19, 2011)

`% du -hd1 /usr/home`
will tell you how it's all being used. Maybe you have 10GB of thumbnails and Firefox cache


----------



## TroN-0074 (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you for the advice. I have moved my home directory to /var/home. I have about 3 GB free so that will do for now until I become more familiar with this OS. I should mention I am coming from Linux so everything is foreign to me at the  moment.


----------

